# Meet Poppy



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi all, thought I would share some pics of my beautiful Poppy 

From the 1st night I got her 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

some more, ignore the lump in red LOL







http://img143.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=29838_P1220015_122_1150lo.JPG



http://img213.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=29919_P1310034_122_32lo.JPG


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Such a pretty kitty! Poppy looks like a sweetie.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The lump in red looks very happy to be holding such a wonderful kitty :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cute kitty! I love the tuxies and she looks like a content kitty. I love her name too.


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for all the kind comments 

thats only a few pics lol i have tons more to share


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

She's so cute! I love her white whiskers and socks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable!


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes I did, he gave her an injection for her wheezing which was a bit like hayfever, he said it shouldnt come back, and the stomach was just fat LOL, the poor vet was trying not to laugh, prob thinking I am some neurotic cat owner (I am) turns out I am feeding her too much Iams, I am giving her what the pack says to give her, but apparently she only needs 2 tablespoons a day, she now thinks she is on wartime rations and I am torturing her or something poor wee thing, I have to confess I am giving her a bit more than that, but def cutting down, the most embarrassing thing about it is there is another cat coming in stealing her food half the time


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

some more pics 

                        

these are older ones, I am hoping to add some newer ones, she is bigger than this now see last post  but I had to add them as these are some of my fave pics especially her peeking over the duvet


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

My absolute fave pic of her from xmas 2 years ago, I have this as the wallpaper on my mobile


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

on the toilet LOL










reading her xmas cards


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

She's truely beautiful - I just love tuxedo cats.


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

some captures from today 

        


and one from a few weeks back


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

will add more asap, she is going to be wearing her red collar for winter when the nights are getting darker as it is reflective


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

She is so adorable!

Is that Javier Bardem on your wall? I saw him on Jay Leno last week and he was unbelievably charming, so now I'm a fan. That doesn't mean I'll go see No Country For Old Men, though.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

What a sweet, gorgeous girl!! Tuxedo cats have always been a favorite of mine. Poppy is precious.


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks 

No it isn't Javier, it is Jeffrey Dean Morgan :love2 but I hear that JDM is always asked for his autograph and they think he is Javier LOL


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

October said:


> That doesn't mean I'll go see No Country For Old Men, though.


Why not? It is a GREAT movie!

And Poppy is just beautiful. Is she an only cat?


----------



## Kitten99 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes she is an only cat, we have an amazing bond without trying to sound stupid, and we are so close although I love cats I cant see me getting another one until (God Forbid) something happens to Poppy, she needs a lot of affection, and would get very jealous she seems quite territoral over me, not the house she lets other cats come in, but if I am affectionate/nice to them whoa betide she goes in a right strop and only really goes after them if they go near me LOL


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehe, she sounds like a very devoted friend  You are blessed!


----------

